# [SOLVED] Cannot figure out what driver i'm missing

## khorio

I'm trying to compile kernel-3.1.10-gentoo-r1 but keep getting kernel panic; unable to mount root fs.

Must be missing a driver somewhere but i can't figure out which one.

rootfs is on /dev/hda2

usr, tmp, var, home are on LVM /dev/vg/  (which is on /dev/hda4)

/usr/src/linux/.config:

http://pastebin.com/T18Z1gNF

lspci -v:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part (rev 02)

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 Northbridge only single slot PCI-e GFX Hydra part

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [c4] HyperTransport: Slave or Primary Interface

   Capabilities: [40] HyperTransport: Retry Mode

   Capabilities: [54] HyperTransport: UnitID Clumping

   Capabilities: [9c] HyperTransport: #1a

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit-

   Kernel modules: ati-agp

00:04.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port D) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=06, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000e000-0000efff

   Memory behind bridge: fe900000-fe9fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a11

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:05.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port E) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=05, subordinate=05, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000d000-0000dfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe800000-fe8fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a11

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:06.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port F) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=04, subordinate=04, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000c000-0000cfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe700000-fe7fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a11

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:07.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RD890 PCI to PCI bridge (PCI express gpp port G) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=03, subordinate=03, sec-latency=0

   Memory behind bridge: fe600000-fe6fffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a11

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a20 (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=02, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 0000b000-0000bfff

   Memory behind bridge: fe500000-fe5fffff

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000d0000000-00000000dfffffff

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [b0] Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc Device 5a11

   Capabilities: [b8] HyperTransport: MSI Mapping Enable+ Fixed+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [190] Access Control Services

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel modules: shpchp

00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 77

   I/O ports at a000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 9000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 8000 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 7000 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 6000 [size=16]

   Memory at fe4fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1K]

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/4 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] SATA HBA v1.0

   Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

00:12.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe4f7000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:12.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at fe4fe400 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe4fc000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:13.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at fe4fe800 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:14.0 SMBus: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 SMBus Controller (rev 41)

   Flags: 66MHz, medium devsel

   Kernel driver in use: piix4_smbus

   Kernel modules: i2c-piix4

00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (rev 40) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 01f0 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 03f4 [size=1]

   I/O ports at 0170 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 0374 [size=1]

   I/O ports at ff00 [size=16]

   Kernel driver in use: ATIIXP_IDE

00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8410

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at fe4f8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

00:14.3 ISA bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller (rev 40)

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 LPC host controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0

00:14.4 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 PCI to PCI Bridge (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=64

00:14.5 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI2 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe4fd000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:16.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB OHCI0 Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 18

   Memory at fe4ff000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ohci-hcd

00:16.2 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

   Subsystem: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 USB EHCI Controller

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

   Memory at fe4fec00 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   Capabilities: [c0] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [e4] Debug port: BAR=1 offset=00e0

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel modules: ehci-hcd

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] HyperTransport Configuration

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [80] HyperTransport: Host or Secondary Interface

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Address Map

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] DRAM Controller

   Flags: fast devsel

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Miscellaneous Control

   Flags: fast devsel

   Capabilities: [f0] Secure device <?>

00:18.4 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K10 [Opteron, Athlon64, Sempron] Link Control

   Flags: fast devsel

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device e147

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 85

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at fe5e0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=128K]

   I/O ports at b000 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at fe5c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: radeon

02:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5700 Series]

   Subsystem: PC Partner Limited Device aa58

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 84

   Memory at fe5bc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [58] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [a0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [100] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=010 <?>

   Capabilities: [150] Advanced Error Reporting

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel

03:00.0 USB Controller: NEC Corporation Device 0194 (rev 03) (prog-if 30)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8413

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 50

   Memory at fe6fe000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [70] MSI: Enable- Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=8 Masked-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff-ff

   Capabilities: [150] #18

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

   Kernel modules: xhci-hcd

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 4381 (rev 11)

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8439

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 83

   Memory at fe7fc000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   I/O ports at c800 [size=256]

   Expansion ROM at fe7c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [5c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [c0] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number d0-e7-46-ff-ff-39-5b-48

   Kernel driver in use: sky2

   Kernel modules: sky2

05:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403 (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8384

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10

   Memory at fe8ff800 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

   I/O ports at d800 [size=256]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable+ 64bit+

   Capabilities: [98] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

   Capabilities: [130] Device Serial Number 00-1e-8c-ff-ff-d5-82-d6

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5B [JMB363]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

   Memory at fe9fe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [50] Express Legacy Endpoint, MSI 01

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel modules: ahci

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

   Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. P5B [JMB363]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 45

   I/O ports at ec00 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e880 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e800 [size=8]

   I/O ports at e480 [size=4]

   I/O ports at e400 [size=16]

   Capabilities: [68] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: pata_jmicron

   Kernel modules: jmicron

```

grub.conf:

```

title Khorio Linux 3.1.10

root(hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-khorio-3.1.10-r1 dolvm real_root=/dev/hda2 video=1920x1080-32@60 splash=silent,fadein,theme:pipboy quiet console=tty1

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash

```

fstab:

```

/dev/hda1      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/hda2      /      ext4      noatime      0 1

/dev/vg/home      /home      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/vg/usr      /usr      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/vg/tmp      /tmp      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/vg/var      /var      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/vg/opt      /opt      ext4      noatime      0 2

/dev/vg/swap      none      swap      sw      0 0

```

lsmod (on genkernel)

```

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  191685  36 

radeon                745978  3 

ttm                    37535  1 radeon

drm_kms_helper         17912  1 radeon

drm                   124004  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper

backlight               2820  1 radeon

i2c_algo_bit            3632  1 radeon

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     17713  1 

snd_hda_codec_via      26840  1 

joydev                  6596  0 

sky2                   35157  0 

snd_hda_intel          16246  1 

snd_hda_codec          46038  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel

snd_pcm                43934  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

snd_timer              12259  1 snd_pcm

serio_raw               2854  0 

snd                    34342  8 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_via,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

ati_agp                 4018  0 

agpgart                18234  3 ttm,drm,ati_agp

i2c_piix4               6508  0 

i2c_core               12899  5 radeon,drm_kms_helper,drm,i2c_algo_bit,i2c_piix4

snd_page_alloc          4857  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

xhci_hcd               51176  0 

pcspkr                  1223  0 

processor              20917  0 

button                  3355  0 

thermal_sys             9874  1 processor

tpm_tis                 6282  0 

tpm                     8203  1 tpm_tis

tpm_bios                3412  1 tpm

tg3                   104715  0 

libphy                 11919  1 tg3

e1000                  76275  0 

fuse                   48872  11 

nfs                   211725  0 

nfs_acl                 1615  1 nfs

auth_rpcgss            26741  1 nfs

lockd                  52016  1 nfs

sunrpc                136575  4 nfs,nfs_acl,auth_rpcgss,lockd

ext4                  276227  7 

jbd2                   47656  1 ext4

raid10                 21486  0 

dm_snapshot            22910  0 

dm_crypt               11347  0 

dm_mirror               9951  0 

dm_region_hash          5180  1 dm_mirror

dm_log                  6477  2 dm_mirror,dm_region_hash

dm_mod                 48553  25 dm_snapshot,dm_crypt,dm_mirror,dm_log

scsi_wait_scan           463  0 

hid_sunplus              981  0 

hid_sony                1932  0 

hid_samsung             2222  0 

hid_pl                   869  0 

hid_petalynx            1418  0 

hid_monterey            1073  0 

hid_microsoft           2075  0 

hid_logitech            5183  0 

hid_gyration            1540  0 

hid_ezkey                922  0 

hid_cypress             1270  0 

hid_chicony             1201  0 

hid_cherry              1029  0 

hid_belkin              1130  0 

hid_apple               3785  0 

hid_a4tech              1364  0 

sl811_hcd               7295  0 

usbhid                 25098  0 

ohci_hcd               17071  0 

ssb                    31759  1 ohci_hcd

uhci_hcd               16076  0 

usb_storage            30920  0 

ehci_hcd               29189  0 

usbcore                92703  9 xhci_hcd,hid_sony,sl811_hcd,usbhid,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,ehci_hcd

aic94xx                55712  0 

libsas                 40464  1 aic94xx

lpfc                  407318  0 

qla2xxx               266557  0 

megaraid_sas           53182  0 

megaraid_mbox          21441  0 

megaraid_mm             5526  1 megaraid_mbox

megaraid               31036  0 

aacraid                54904  0 

sx8                     9719  0 

DAC960                 54436  0 

cciss                  81674  0 

3w_9xxx                24572  0 

3w_xxxx                18582  0 

mptsas                 38744  0 

scsi_transport_sas     16673  3 aic94xx,libsas,mptsas

mptfc                  10313  0 

scsi_transport_fc      29326  3 lpfc,qla2xxx,mptfc

scsi_tgt                6824  1 scsi_transport_fc

mptspi                 11519  0 

mptscsih               21153  3 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi

mptbase                67725  4 mptsas,mptfc,mptspi,mptscsih

atp870u                22205  0 

dc395x                 23775  0 

qla1280                16923  0 

imm                     7080  0 

parport                20803  1 imm

dmx3191d                7600  0 

sym53c8xx              56344  0 

qlogicfas408            3577  0 

gdth                   69934  0 

advansys               46186  0 

initio                 12915  0 

BusLogic               17364  0 

arcmsr                 20326  0 

aic7xxx                92181  0 

aic79xx                97081  0 

scsi_transport_spi     15279  5 mptspi,dmx3191d,sym53c8xx,aic7xxx,aic79xx

sg                     19200  0 

pdc_adma                3986  0 

sata_inic162x           4978  0 

sata_mv                19570  0 

ata_piix               17606  0 

ahci                   16477  2 

libahci                13606  1 ahci

sata_qstor              3901  0 

sata_vsc                2882  0 

sata_uli                2037  0 

sata_sis                2594  0 

sata_sx4                6701  0 

sata_nv                14387  0 

sata_via                5140  0 

sata_svw                2954  0 

sata_sil24              8368  0 

sata_sil                5420  0 

sata_promise            7225  0 

pata_pcmcia             6609  0 

pcmcia                 25045  2 ssb,pata_pcmcia

pcmcia_core             8389  1 pcmcia

```

cpuinfo:

```

processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 965 Processor

stepping   : 3

cpu MHz      : 3411.473

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fdiv_bug   : no

hlt_bug      : no

f00f_bug   : no

coma_bug   : no

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc nonstop_tsc extd_apicid pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt npt lbrv svm_lock nrip_save

bogomips   : 6822.94

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

Any help is welcome.Last edited by khorio on Sat Jan 28, 2012 2:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## khorio

Just tried to start from scratch again, with one of the kernel seeds and i bump into the same wall.

----------

## roarinelk

try sda instead of hda ?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

khorio,

Several things.  /dev/hd..  is obsolete.  The old unloved drivers are still in the kernel but udev no longer makes /dev entries for them.

So, while rooy would mount, as root id defined in grub.conf no other /dev/hd... entries would be found.

In fact, root would be read only as rootfsck would fail, saying that /dev/hd... did not exist.

All hard drives get SCSI names now. Changing the hda to sda everywhere may be enough to get you started but there is more ...  

```
00:11.0 SATA controller: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 SATA Controller [IDE mode] (rev 40) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0]) 
```

Tells that your SATA controller is set to IDE mode in the BIOS.  If you use it, this is a very bad thing.  IDE mode is incomplete.  Its intended to be used once only by Windows users so taht they can install the AHCI driver before they switch out of IDE mode in the BIOS for ever. Linux uses AHCI mode for everything.  If you don't use any SATA devices it won't matter. 

```
00:14.1 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc SB700/SB800 IDE Controller (rev 40) (prog-if 8a [Master SecP PriP]) 
```

Tells you have an ATI PATA controller.

You also have the following HDD controllers

06:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0]) 

06:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB362/JMB363 Serial ATA Controller (rev 03) (prog-if 85 [Master SecO PriO])

```
real_root=/dev/hda2
```

I've already covered that.

and 

```
/dev/hda1      /boot      ext4      noauto,noatime   1 2 

/dev/hda2      /      ext4      noatime      0 1 
```

Maybe you have a kernel for one controller and the HDD connected to another.  Lets look at your kernel config.

```
CONFIG_IDE=y
```

must be off - even if you have real PATA devices with 40/80 wire ribbon cables.

This turns off all of the old depreciated drivers in the IDE menu.

If you have a multi card reader turn on  

```
# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set
```

or only the first slot will work.

Turn off

```
CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL=y
```

it adds lost of junk for real SCSI that you don't need.  Its harmless baggage but you don't have the hardware.

```
CONFIG_ATA=y
```

 is good.

```
CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y
```

is good. That covers both your SATA interfaces once you switch them out of IDE mode in the BIOS

```
CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y
```

 is baggage, its for Intel chip sets and you don't have one of those.

```
CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON=y
```

are both good.

Just now you also have   

```
CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y
```

which are the old IDE drivers ... so you have two different drivers for your hard drive chipsets.

They will fight over the hardware and neither will work.

Fix your kernel with menuconfig, never $EDITOR, fix your grub.conf abd fstab then test.

menuconfig has a search function - press /

----------

## khorio

Thanks! that fixed it.

switched to AHCI mode in bios, fixed up fstab and grub, fixed the kernel..and got the same error.

Then i replaced real_root=/dev/sdc2 with root=/dev/sdc2 in grub and it booted fine.

----------

